# back to black



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

just had a 1 hr blackout


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

We've had a few over the last 2 weeks - latest one yesterday, and one this morning (6th October)


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Havent had a blackout since Morsi was removed.Hope I didnt speak to soon.But to be fair what I paid for electric back in the states,compared to here,Ill suffer with a blackout here and there...lol.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

No blackouts so far, but serious water problems


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maadi has also had them..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't wait for someone to tell me the fuel supply is being sabotaged


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

1 hour blackout yesterday in Maadi, not so bad with a few candles.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*i'm back*



canuck2010 said:


> 1 hour blackout yesterday in Maadi, not so bad with a few candles.


not where i usualy am but in imbaba for the moment nobody obeys the curfue here but they are all egyptians and don't give a *****.no blackouts but before we left(morsy time)we had them every day in the evening for at least 3 hours


----------

